# Go Moriarty support Diabetes charities



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2016)

HIGHWORTH’S indie, punk rock band, Go Moriarty, are donating profits from digital sales of their new album to Diabetes UK.

On Thursday, January 21 from 7pm they will be performing songs from their latest album at a gig in the Central Community Centre in Swindon for the Living With Diabetes Project.

The band are: Ben Cartwright, James Penny, Jack Tuckwell, Joe Yon and they are kept on the right track by their general manager Nathan Barnes.

The band chose Diabetes UK as their special charity because Nathan has had Type 1 Diabetes for 37 years.

He is now 40 years old.

http://www.thisiswiltshire.co.uk/news/14201651.Rockers____new_album_will_help_out_charity/


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 14, 2016)

Oh good on them!


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 14, 2016)

Such a pity that the paper have made the usual error of giving the website address as diabetes.co.uk instead of .org.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> Such a pity that the paper have made the usual error of giving the website address as diabetes.co.uk instead of .org.


Yes, I noticed that - have reported to DUK so they can let the publication know


----------

